
Does this upgrade to Windows 10 prompt look suspicious? - scottmcdot
https://i.imgur.com/9KMO6IZ.png
======
teovall
Yes. Here's what the real one looks like:

[http://www2.pcmag.com/media/images/473538-windows-10-is-
here...](http://www2.pcmag.com/media/images/473538-windows-10-is-
here.jpg?thumb=y)

